# Honda Ridgeline + Yakima Roof Rack



## bozizle (Aug 25, 2004)

I recently installed a Yakima roof rack on my 06 Ridgeline. The problem is the extreme amount of noise created by the rack against the wind...it almost sounds like a plane is hovering right over my roof.

Any one else have this problem?

Will a fairing or windshelid they sell help that much in reducing the noise?

:madman:


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

This is not unusual for roof racks, and on some vehicles it's worse. A fairing can help when there are no bikes on the rack, but a fairing can't deflect enough to insulate the bike. With a pickup style vehicle, I'd have been more tempted by a rear hitch rack.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

bozizle said:


> I recently installed a Yakima roof rack on my 06 Ridgeline. The problem is the extreme amount of noise created by the rack against the wind...it almost sounds like a plane is hovering right over my roof.
> 
> Any one else have this problem?
> 
> ...


The little clip on foil Yakima makes will do much to make that better and keep the bar space open - something important for me.

Mine no longer stays put very well, but it's probably been around for 10-12 years and had countless miles on different vehicles.

It's expensive for what it is, but again, it works.


----------



## k1dude (Oct 16, 2004)

*Off topic.*

I realize this is off-topic, but what kind of milage do you get with your Ridgeline?

It seems the claimed mpg by owners is all over the map. I've heard from 12 city to 21 city. I've heard from 14 highway to 24 highway. I've heard from 15 combined to 21 combined.

With gas prices today, I'm afraid to pull the trigger on a truck that might get 12 city to 14 highway. But I wouldn't mind dropping the big bucks if it got 21 city to 24 highway.

Back on topic, why don't you put the bikes in the bed?


----------



## bozizle (Aug 25, 2004)

k1dude said:


> I realize this is off-topic, but what kind of milage do you get with your Ridgeline?
> 
> It seems the claimed mpg by owners is all over the map. I've heard from 12 city to 21 city. I've heard from 14 highway to 24 highway. I've heard from 15 combined to 21 combined.
> 
> ...


The milage is good my commute is generally on 40 -65 mph roads and live in the mountains (if you will) of NJ on the NY boarder. 18 gallon tank gets good highway genrally 22-24. City I really haven't tested all that well so to speak so I would guess closer to 18-19

The truck bed is not all that long and I would ahve to buy a cage for the rear with the tailgate down and have always used roof racks in the past...plus finding a good bed mount has puzzled me since most are for Ford and Chevy trucks that have side tracks and places to bolt in on your bed...not the case with the Ridgeline...howeve rit is the best driving and handeling Truck out there period...I tried them all for 06 and nothing comes close to comfort...plenty of power for auling as well


----------



## k1dude (Oct 16, 2004)

What about the Thule Bed Rider model 822? You don't need to bolt it down and you don't need the bed cage.

http://www.racknroad.com/detail.aspx?ID=475

It looks like you got lucky with your Ridgeline. That's great milage. Although you aren't driving very fast which helps. My fear is I might buy a bad milage Ridgeline. When I bought my Accord years ago, I lucked out and purchased one that got WAY better milage than everyone else's. Then a few years ago I bought a CRV that got WAY worse milage than everyone else's. So I'm scared I might get a bad milage Ridgeline. Maybe I'll wait until they come out with a hybrid version of it.


----------



## TCW (Mar 13, 2006)

I bought an RL in May 2005 and have nearly 35,000 miles on it. I spoke to another guy at work the other day about his RL, he's had it for a few months. He said he was not getting good gas mileage. He asked what kind of mileage Ive experienced. I or my wife, who drives it more than me (for her job), checks the gas mileage everytime we fill up. We consistently get over 21 (usually 21.5 - 22) miles per gallon and that's with 20 inch wheels. Because the wheels are .89 inches taller than stock we have to adjust the odometer reading by 3% for an accurate assessment. He asked how it was possible we got that kind of gas mileage and we said we don't drive like we're always running late. In fact, in order to get better gas mileage we've both become less aggressive. On the 70 mph interstate I probably average 65-68 mph. Anyway, he said he'll not be so heavy on the gas pedal at stop signs/lights.

A day or so after our conversation I happened to end up driving behind him in my economy car, 94 Altima. Holy crap did he drive like he's traing for NASCAR. He stopped hard and fast and accelerated like he was trying to lay rubber. I had a hard time catching up with the guy. Made me wonder if those who are reporting poor fuel economy in the Ridgeline are driving like this guy. Also, my bro-in-law liked the vehicle he got one a while back. He reports similar mileage to mine but only on the days/weeks he's not driving like a douche.

I recommend a hitch rack for the RL but if you don't mind taking off the front wheel the Save-a-Load bar (Saris Kool Rack) is nice.


----------

